
Show HN: I made a UI for message and file encryption app using OpenPGP - hyunkseo
https://www.magicpad.io
======
mihaifm
Why "for beginners" ? (from github repo description)

Having a clean and easy to use UI doesn't necessarily mean it's targeted at
beginners.

